

Ask HN: Any HN readers want to share what their Eagle Scout project was? - derwiki

Inspired by the post about the Entrepreneur Badge, I'd like to see what other HN readers did for their project.
======
derwiki
I got my Eagle around 2000 when a bunch of local companies were tossing their
old computers because of Y2K. I led a group of scouts and students to
refurbish them and give them to the local schools. We got about 50 computers
placed, ranging from 386s up to a rare few P2-266s. Most of them were internet
ready (at least that was the goal) but we're pretty bare other than that. I
can't remember for sure, but I think they all went to classrooms that didn't
have computers newer than Apple IIs (including my preschool, where I first
used a computer).

In retrospect, I learned a lot about managing a project -- more than anything
else I could imagine doing at 15, short of starting a company.

